

Google. Who's looking at you? - bootload
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article2688404.ece

======
joeguilmette
i dont quite understand a lot of this alarmism over google.

~~~
bootload
_"... i dont quite understand a lot of this alarmism over google. ..."_

Because you can join the dots. From HackerNews (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70454> ) to Facebook (
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5381210911> ) to google (
<http://www.google.com/search?q=joe+guilmette+Santa+Cruz,+CA> ).

It's not so much the fact it's google it could be spock or facebook. Public
companies that keep everything you pump into it via the Internet can be
considered harmful. Listen to this talk by the Eben Moglen talk, _"Freedom
Businesses Protect Privacy"_ [0] to understand the implications.

[0] __ITConversations __, _"Eben Moglen, 'Freedom Businesses Protect Privacy',
mp3, 18Mb, 40min"_ ~
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail1897.html>

~~~
rms
I get the impression that it's a generational thing... overall, people of
Generation Y and the younger generation seem less concerned about the personal
information abundance on the internet.

~~~
bootload
_"... people of Generation Y and the younger generation seem less concerned
about the personal information abundance ..."_

Could be. I get the impression that _"geny"'s_ (I'm a " _genxr_ "
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/227128232/> ) are sort of adapting to
posting personal info and are work out strategies to blunt the side effects.
It's personal choice to add a blow by blow description of your youth.

There are implications for individuals and groups however. To me its about
_"Power"_ of who has _"Control"_ of memory. In historical past this was
public. Technology that captures _"private memories"_ of useful information
that can be _"shared or withheld"_ and abused. The real danger is inference
and prediction from the data that leaks, often voluntary into private/public
databases through bailment ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailment>

